# Pulver/Puder Textur benötigt



## Webegen (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
da ich neu hier bin möchte ich mal kurz vorstellen:

Ich höre auf Andreas bin 17 und komm aus Ingolstadt und mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann. 

Nun hab ich folgendes Problem:

Ich soll ein neues Power Point Deckblatt entwerfen was Unternehmensweit (national/international) verwendet werden soll. Nun bräuchte ich ne kleine Hilfe. Der Firmenname soll quasi von einem weiß/graußen Pulver/Puder überzeugen sein (kennt jemand Neuburger Kieselerde?) Wie stell ich das am schlausten an? Ich hab schon probiert mit Störungen dann Struktur Sandstein aba das schaut net gescheit aus wie halt so ein Pulver bzw Sand.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andi

ICQ: 99242246


----------



## zirag (18. März 2004)

Am besten schnappst du dir ne DigiCam und fotografierst diese Kieselerde oder was du brauchst und verwendest das als Textur 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Webegen (18. März 2004)

Hi,
jo ich glaub das werd ich auch machen aba wer dennoch nen vorschlag hat imma her damit 

mfg


----------

